# Shitty music using shitty VST instruments.



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

A synthesized version of a MIDI I previously posted.

It was mainly an experiment, and the mix could use a bit of work (I'm not that great at EQing).
And the drum track is still as boring as it was before.
If I redo it, I'll post it again, perhaps.

finality.mp3


----------

